
Libtask: A Coroutine Library for C and Unix - Sir_Cmpwn
https://swtch.com/libtask/
======
Sir_Cmpwn
This is hardly new, but it came up in conversation recently off-site and I
realized that I've hardly ever seen it used in practice. Figured I'd post it
and put it fresh in people's minds again.

